# مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه



## BITAR (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*مواصفات الشباب يا بنات .......... من غير زعل يا شباب *​ 
*المهم هذا الموضوع فيه مواصفات الشباب*
*إقروها يابنات ووسعوا صدروكم عليها خذو راحتكم .*​ 

*مواصفات الشباب... *​ 
*الخواص الفيزيائية *​ 
*# يتجمد عقله اذا شاف بنت وخصوصاً حلوه.. *​ 
*# يتصبب عرقاً اذا واعد بنت وجاب معاه صديقه احلى منه.. *​ 
*# ينكمش خوفاً لوشاف أخو البنت ماشي وراهاااااااااااااا.. *​ 
*----------------------------------------------------- *​ 
*الخواص الكميائية : *​

*# يصدأ لو البنت ما أعطتة وجهها في السوق.. *​ 
*# يتأكسد لو حب بنت أذكى منه (أكيد هى أذكى منه).. *​ 
*# يتحلل إلى عنصر الهليوم وثاني اكسد الكربون إذا البنت اعطتة نص وجه.. *​ 
*# عضو خامل جداً وليس له دور في الحياة.. *​ 
*# إذا اتحد مع عنصر فلزي اخر فإنة يسبب انفجارا هائلا.. *​ 
*# عنصر لا تدور حوله الاكترونات لذالك هو يدور حولهااااا.. *​ 
*# عنصر مش حلو بس يكون حلو ازاى يعني* أسأل الصالونات.. *​ 
*--------------------------------------------------------- *​ 
**** تحذيـــر*** *​ 
*عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منه فهو مثل *​
*الأفعى ناعم الملمس *
*سمه*
*قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. *
*اى خدمه يا* *vetaa*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

حقيقى يا استاذ / بيتر​حضرتك استاذ بجد
ومحااااااااايد جدا 

وكدة بجد رضيت البنات:yahoo:
لان طبعا محدش احسن من حد
ولو ان الكــــــــــــــل عارف ان البنات هى كدة يعنى:t33:

وبجد فعلا وانا هسمع كلامك فى
**** تحذيـــر*** *
*عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منه فهو مثل *
*الأفعى ناعم الملمس *
*سمه*
*قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه*​*انا احييييييييييك على النصيحة دى ومن عيونا يعنى*
*وكترلنا بقى شوية من الكلام دة*
*علشان الاولاد يعرفوا ويحسوا بقى:nunu0000:*​ 
*تمام يا باشا وتسلم الاياااااااااااادى يا فندم*
*يخلييييييك لينا يارب يا رافع رايتنا:giveup:*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

وشهد شاهدا من اهلها
مقولناش حاجه احنا
الف شكر يا عم بيتر 
يا كبيررررررررر​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*سلام المسيح :
علي فكرة نسيت يابيتر انك تقول اننا كائنات نووية واي بنت هتقرب هنا هنتحر فيها*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

ارجع لعقلك يا بيتر
احسن هتروح النار  
وهتبقى لوحدك ماحدش فيهم هينفعك 
بيضحكوا عليك يابنى ومش هيخلوك مشرف 
ماتنساش ان الأدمن راجل
بيتر ارجع احنا كلنا عاوزينك يا حبيبى

 :ranting::spor22::t32:






كلام بينى وبينك جامدين قوى الشوية اللى انت كاتبهم دول


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
متسمعش كلامهم يابيتر
متقلقش وراك ناس شدييييييييييييييدة :t33:

اى حد يزعلك قولى عليه
والانذار موجود ولو منفعش الطرد موجود برضه
ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع بامانه بجد عسل
وبيحصل حقيقى
والراجل الحقيقى هو اللى يقر ويشهد
بصحه الكلام ده :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*



قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. 
اى خدمه يا vetaa

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انشاء الله ها ادبحالك فيتا دي

او اجيب عيش فينو واقوم معاها بالواجب

كدا يا بيتر 

تبيعنا علشان خاطر فيتااااااااا :spor22:

طويب ليك يوم يا ظالم :bomb:

اما الفرخة اللي فاردة نفسها اوبس قصدي تويتي 

ها اقولها خدي بالك من نفسك وبس :t17:
*


----------



## christ my lord (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*كدة يا بيتر تفضحنا:ranting: .. كشفت راسى ودعيت عليك:36_11_13: .. روح يا شيخ الهى وانت جاهى يبتليك ويحط فيك:nunu0000: :vava:.. *​


----------



## vetaa (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*انشاء الله ها ادبحالك فيتا دي*

*او اجيب عيش فينو واقوم معاها بالواجب*

*كدا يا بيتر *

*تبيعنا علشان خاطر فيتااااااااا :spor22:*

*طويب ليك يوم يا ظالم :bomb:*

*اما الفرخة اللي فاردة نفسها اوبس قصدي تويتي *

*ها اقولها خدي بالك من نفسك وبس :t17:*
*تصدق يا اخ كوبتك انت تستاهل:budo::act23: :t32::gun:*
*ومالها فيتا بقى يا اخينا *
*ولا انت علشان عارف الاولاد وعمايلهم بتتكلم*
*ولا علشان انت الادمن يعنى هتخوفنى*
*لست انا يعنى:nunu0000:*
*وبعدين انا وتويتى مستلمنا لية بقى*
*شوف الاول الكلام المكتوب عنكم*
*ودافع عن الاولاد اللى منهم حضرتك :smile02*

*وبعدين الف الف شكر للاستاذ الكبير العظييييييييم*
*             (بيتر)*
*علشان بيقول كلمة الحق قومتوا علية *
*اعترفوا بقى وخلى عندكم شوية شجاعة *
*والحمدلله فى ناس اعترفت نشكر ربنا*

*عقباااااااااال الباقى *
*سامع يا كوبتك:a63:*
*وارفع الراية بقى:giveup:*


----------



## red_pansy (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*يعجز القلم واللسان عن التعبير لك يامعلم بيتر :mus25:*
*يخليك يارب علمتهم مقامهم بصحيح :gy0000:*
*اما عن شويه الفراخ اقصد الولاد اللى دخلوا وفردوا ريشهم هنا *
*يروحوا يدوروا على عشه قصدى حته يستخبوا فيها ...  اللهم انى بلغت:nunu0000:*
*اما انت يابيتر مش تخاف النساء قوامون على الرجاله :smile02*
*اعتمد علينا :bud:*

​


----------



## كتكووتة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

ايه دة بجد تمام وخصوصا موضوع انه عنصر خامل وانها دايما اذكى منه 
الصراحة الولاد دلوقتى بقى منظرهم وحششششششششش بشكل والمفروض مايسكتوش لكلام بيتر دة ( انا بس بحب اهدى النفوس ) :beee:


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



vetaa قال:


> حقيقى يا استاذ / بيتر​
> حضرتك استاذ بجد
> ومحااااااااايد جدا
> 
> ...


*عموما انا كنت عند وعدى *
*لاكن وصلنى تهديد*
*على العام ( قصدى على الملاء )*
*بالتوبه والرجوع الى وضعى الطبيعى*
*وان اعلن عدم مسئوليتى*
*بهذة المشاركه*
*والا *
*هدر الدم:nunu0000:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*منك للة*
​


----------



## kera (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

لالالالالا يا بيتر

اوعى تتراجع للحظة واحدة

احنا معاك يا باشا

كبسة جااااامدة اوى  للولاد

احسن احسن احسن  :yahoo:


----------



## mena2222 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

اية الكلام الى انا شايفة دة يا بيتر     :budo::budo:

اهدى و ارجع لعقلك كدة لانهم مش هينفعوك فى حاجة :big62::smiles-11:

والا الحرب هتقوم:15_3_35[1]:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الموصفات دى يابيتر
ربنا يخليك للبنات اللى زينا
ويبعد عنك سم الشباب زى ماقلت
هههههههههه​


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

:t33:


----------



## fullaty (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه

يا استاذ بيتر يا جامد اووووووووووى:yahoo:

بجد كلمه الحق مش بتستخبى 

اوعى تخاف منهم هما زعلانين انك كشفت حقيقتهم 

بس وراك بنات تاكل الزلط  :smil12:
ههههههههه

متقلقش محدش يقدر يقربلك :spor22: 

حد بس يقربلك وانت هتشوف هنعمل فيهم ايه:t32:


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



kera قال:


> لالالالالا يا بيتر
> 
> اوعى تتراجع للحظة واحدة
> 
> ...


*الخوف يابدران لتكون دة اخر مشاركه*
*فصدى اخر عشوه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



mena2222 قال:


> اية الكلام الى انا شايفة دة يا بيتر :budo::budo:
> 
> اهدى و ارجع لعقلك كدة لانهم مش هينفعوك فى حاجة :big62::smiles-11:
> 
> والا الحرب هتقوم:15_3_35[1]:


*بس يا mena2222*
*المثل بيقول *
*الراجل بميت ست*
*لاكن لو جت الست*
*يغور .........*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوة الموصفات دى يابيتر
> ربنا يخليك للبنات اللى زينا
> ويبعد عنك سم الشباب زى ماقلت
> ...


*ان موافق ان رينا *
*يخلينى ليكوا*
*بس انا *
*خايف*
* الشباب يخللونى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



gift قال:


> :t33:


*انا هجيب من الاخر*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



كتكووتة قال:


> ايه دة بجد تمام وخصوصا موضوع انه عنصر خامل وانها دايما اذكى منه
> الصراحة الولاد دلوقتى بقى منظرهم وحششششششششش بشكل والمفروض مايسكتوش لكلام بيتر دة ( انا بس بحب اهدى النفوس ) :beee:


*هدى هدى يا كتكووته*
*باين والله *
*ولعيها ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*مش كفايه عاملين عليا حصار*
*ولا الحصار الاقتصادى *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كتكووته على المشاركه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا استاذ بيتر يا جامد اووووووووووى:yahoo:
> 
> ...


*تاكل زلط ايه يا فيبى*
*انت تاكلوا حلاوة *
*تاكلوا جاتووووووووووووة*
*تاكلوا كل *
*الى*
* تحبووووووووووووووووة*
*وشكلكم هتسبونى انا اكل ضرب*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

الجرى كل الجدعنه

متقلقش يابيتر

اى حد يكبمك قولى علييييييييييييييه
لو بنت نعديهل
لو ولد مش هسكت ابببببببببببببدا :t33:


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



twety قال:


> الجرى كل الجدعنه
> 
> متقلقش يابيتر
> 
> ...


الله يرحمك يا قصرى 
المرة دى سماح
انما المرة الجايه لاممكن ابدا
مراته تزعرلة حنفى
بقوم هو قايل
تنزل المرة ااااااااااادى
الصراحه يا تويتى فى واحد كلمنى
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس قال لى 
مين الفرخه دى
هققص ريشها
ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا الصراحه مرديتش اجيب سيرة


----------



## shamiran (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



shamiran قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*

*شكرا على تعضيد الموضوع*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



> الصراحه يا تويتى فى واحد كلمنى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بس قال لى
> مين الفرخه دى
> ...


 
ومبسوط يابيتر
طب هاتلى اسمه
وانا هقوم معاه با احلى واجب :t32:


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



twety قال:


> ومبسوط يابيتر
> طب هاتلى اسمه
> وانا هقوم معاه با احلى واجب :t32:


*ما بلاش*
*بلاش*
*افتكرى ان انا قلت ليكى بلاش*
*بلاش*
*ماشى*
*بلاش*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*عايزة تعرفى مين*
*وافتكرى ان انا قلت بلاش*
*ماشى*
*اسألى فيتا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



BITAR قال:


> *مواصفات الشباب يا بنات .......... من غير زعل يا شباب *​
> 
> *المهم هذا الموضوع فيه مواصفات الشباب*
> *إقروها يابنات ووسعوا صدروكم عليها خذو راحتكم .*​
> ...


ههههههههههه:fun_lol:
جاااااااااااااامد ايوة كده 
ياشباب شوفوا نفسكوا ايه:smil15:
:new6:


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات الشياب يابنات ههههههههه*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه:fun_lol:
> جاااااااااااااامد ايوة كده
> ياشباب شوفوا نفسكوا ايه:smil15:
> :new6:


*انا ما صدقتك ان الموضوع *
*هدى*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

